# Looking to Trade Call(s) for a Box



## BrentWin (Jan 31, 2014)

I am donating a full set of my calls (duck, goose, turkey, deer and squirrel) to the Missouri State Ducks Unlimited Convention at the end of March. I am needing a display box for them. As I have no talent as a flatworker, I was hoping to arrange a trade someone here. The inside dimensions would need to be approx. 10 x 14 x 2. I am looking for a nice looking box, but it doesn't have to be super ornate.

In return, I would be willing to trade you for call(s) of equal value. I will need the box by the first week of March. Let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks
Brent


----------



## Sprung (Jan 31, 2014)

Wish I was a better flatworker! I would love to own a call or two of yours, even in spite of the fact that I don't hunt.

I am a flatworker, but my work isn't spectacular like others here. And I'm just getting started in making boxes. I'm making my first ones right now, and headed down to the shop momentarily to work on them some more.

Hopefully one of the really good box makers here can help you out!

(Otherwise I could try to hack something out for you before I shut down and pack up my shop if no one else is able to help. However, if you would need dividers inside it, you'd definitely have to count me out.)


----------

